# Bad year for us



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We last went out in our m/h to Peterborough show, I was ill before that plus am now having chemo plus blood trans fusions to fight my cancer.
To top it all I applied for my licence end of March ,I have had to have my 
Eyes tested even though I have never had a problem and have them tested each year. On Thursday 26 June I was told I have to go on treadmill at hospital.
This may be impossible to pass due to cancer probs so we are now trying to decide whether to down size to 3500 or change to a caravan.

It's mad, I'm allowed to tow a caravan behind our range rover which
Could be over 4 ton on a car licence but not my 4ton m/h.
It has been amazing how helpfull, in fact brilliant friends and neighbours
Have been helping with grass and hedge cutting plus offers to take us out in the M/H if I can't drive it
Hope we can make it to Lincoln to see some of the nice people of MHF.

Cheers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Blondy

Know where you are coming from

It turns life upside down

But deep breath

One step at a time, down sizing to 3500 has it's advantages

So does a caravan, I'm frequently jealous of tuggers who unhitch

And drive off to places we can't park

We just have to keep going

Really hope you make Lincoln for an infusion of MHF

You can find no better people in my opinion

Aldra


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Don, so you have a big problem here, what half a ton of junk are you going to leave out of your next van ;-)
Take care and enjoy whatever you do.
Norman.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Don, I'm really sorry to hear of your troubles.

Who told you you have to go on a treadmill? DVLA? There must be loads of disabled drivers on the road who couldn't pass a treadmill test. Driving a 4T MH is surely easier than driving a tugger outfit of the same weight. The law is an ass as usual.

I can understand a commercial driver having to pass certain medical requirements, but it seems draconian to require such for private driving at such a low weight limit.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In 18 months I will be at the threshold, no way a treadmill test with my dodgy knees, I understand optional tests are available instead. Look closer into the requirements.

tony


----------

